# Mahogany Wharncliffe Knife



## Woodman (Oct 26, 2013)

This blade was cut by waterjet from an old carbon steel circular sawblade. I used Mahogany for the handle. For the finish I used 3 coats of Coconut oil. It comes as a solid, like lard, so I melt it to apply it to soft to medium hard woods. It appeals to those who want to feel wood in their hands. This style of blade is similar to a sheepsfoot but has more of a point for piercing flesh.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/MahoganyWharnecliff_zps93fb3866.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

Outstanding! I know that sounds stupid...but I don't know what else to say?

Waterjet, that is way too cool!!
Coconut oil, I thought that was for cooking with....now I'll be walking by it in the supermarket and uncontrollably putting it in the cart for all the right reasons!


Scott (simply outstanding) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Oct 26, 2013)

The waterjet doesn't raise the temperature of the steel so the hardness is not affected. This photo shows the blade blanks I got from 3 circular blades. If the Wharncliffe blade is turned 180 degrees in the handle it becomes your standard straight spine hunting blade(look at the top right and top left blades). This gives you 2 ways of using the same blade. I also had some dagger blades cut from these circular blades.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/DaggersWharnyBlades_zpsf2c117d4.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

Guess I need to check with you before I toss those used blades in the garage?

Scott (save me from hiding them in the trashcan) B


----------



## Woodman (Oct 26, 2013)

Scott, I design my blades based on the size of the used circular blades I have on hand. The waterjet operator then programs all the measurements into the computer. For kitchen knives I use old handsaw blades that are roughly .04-.05" thick, they make great slicers.
You can do the same if you have a waterjet shop in your area.


----------

